# Midnight Syndicate



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

what is the best Midnight Syndicate cd to buy I have Vampyre and Gates


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

13th hour is pretty good too.

I have them on sale for $11.99 and free shipping.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

"Born of the Night" & "Realm of Shadows"
But, sadly they are out of print. If you see them anywhere, buy them!


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

why are they out of print


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

You want the long answer?? http://www.legionofthenight.com/ read the website.

Short answer - legal issues with former band member who went on to start a new band - Nox Arcana


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Born Of The NIght is my favorite.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Their newest cd, "Out of the Darkness" is a new mix of many of their older songs.
Personally I perfer each cd title on it's own vs the remix. But, that's just my taste.

Haunty


----------



## weaselphd (Sep 21, 2005)

Haunty said:


> "Born of the Night" & "Realm of Shadows"
> But, sadly they are out of print. If you see them anywhere, buy them!


By far this is true they are the best and i have a copy of every CDfrom them, so unless this breaks someones morals here i have them i can run on an MP3 CD or what ever...

PM me


----------



## C_Johnson (Sep 25, 2006)

"Out of the Darkness" has the best songs off those two discs. There is no reason to punish Midnight Syndicate just because a jealous ex-band member who worked on one of the first discs turned nasty.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Who said anything about punishing anyone?? Midnight Syndicate has a big fan-base here on this forum....

And as far as anyone turning nasty it sounds like both parties are a wee bit guilty to some degree.

I like both Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana....


----------

